# Waterproofing tortoise table



## Elliriyanna (May 14, 2016)

I have a tortoise table currently in progress. I would like to waterproof it very well and have the finish be low to no maintenance. I will not use liners... I tried that already and it failed. So I am looking for paint on finished for an indoor table that I won't have to recoat regularly, will stand up to claws and will be ok with a bioactive set up. 

I read this "I've always painted plywood enclosures with a good qualitly gloss or semi-gloss latex alkyd enamel paint." on an older post, and I am also considering indoor/outdoor polyurethane. It would be sealed with a silicone caulk around any joints. and it will cure for at least a week before I put the substrate in. 

All the posts I have been finding on this subject were older and didn't address all the needs and questions i have. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Markw84 (May 14, 2016)

I have used two different types. Both worked great;
I built a 4x8 and a 8x8 turtle enclosure that was filled with water 8" deep. So had to be waterproof. I used fiberglass resin over an exterior grade plywood. I reinforced all the seams with 3" wide fiberglass cloth. That is the most waterproof and durable finish I've seen. Had it in operation without problems or any need for touch ups for over 5 years when I dismantled it to move. It was still solid with no leaks or bubles, etc

I also have built some indoor closed chambers for tortoises. You can look up the thread under my name. I use Rustoleum countertop paint for the inside to waterproof. Since it is food safe I felt better about that than other paints. I caulked all seams before painting. It worked out great and is holding up fine but only in use about 1 year now on the first one so no long term experience but working good so far.

I think I like the fiberglass best if you're building a time of year with good temperatures for curing.


----------



## Elliriyanna (May 14, 2016)

I really don't trust myself to work with fiberglass Resin unfortunately. And I wouldn't even know where to get it. 

Temps aren't bad here but its been 90% humidity or above all week.


----------



## Magilla504 (May 17, 2016)

Hi, when I build indoor enclosures I use cheap linoleum flooring and silicone caulk for waterproofing. Lay it to the floor with an adhesive. Then Cut pieces for height of the sides you would like and attach with adhesive. Then caulk all your edges. Give plenty of time for it to cure and let the fumes dissipate. Also, to give an depth to the enclosure (if on legs)without getting higher, I'll cut out part of the bottom and drop in a thick plastic concrete mixing tub for burrowing. Just lay it upside down, mark with a pencil, cut it out and drop it in. Attach with screws and deal with caulk.They are very cheap and found in the concrete section of a hardware store like Lowes or Home Depot


----------



## Elliriyanna (May 17, 2016)

My original table we tried linoleum and that just didn't work out he destroyed it. Possibly because we used the tiles but I still don't want to risk him destroying another table. I frequently use cement mixing pans  But the walls will be 18" high, if he starts to dig I should easily be able to give him enough substrate.


----------



## turdle yerdle (May 17, 2016)

You can put Vespi queen and tape it down


----------



## Alexio (May 18, 2016)

Elliriyanna said:


> I have a tortoise table currently in progress. I would like to waterproof it very well and have the finish be low to no maintenance. I will not use liners... I tried that already and it failed. So I am looking for paint on finished for an indoor table that I won't have to recoat regularly, will stand up to claws and will be ok with a bioactive set up.
> 
> I read this "I've always painted plywood enclosures with a good qualitly gloss or semi-gloss latex alkyd enamel paint." on an older post, and I am also considering indoor/outdoor polyurethane. It would be sealed with a silicone caulk around any joints. and it will cure for at least a week before I put the substrate in.
> 
> ...



I was just wondering why you didn't want to use liners? You said you tried them before and it didn't work , could I ask what you were using and why you didn't like it?


----------



## Elliriyanna (May 19, 2016)

Alexio said:


> I was just wondering why you didn't want to use liners? You said you tried them before and it didn't work , could I ask what you were using and why you didn't like it?


I used tiles and caulked and did everything like I was told and within a week he was pulling them loose. I don't want to risk wasting even more money and having to replace this table, and poor Finnegan having to have temporary housing again. 

I have figured out what I will be using. I am picking everything up for his table tonight. It should be done this weekend.


----------



## Sara G. (May 20, 2016)

Even with substrate down he was pulling them loose? Sounds like you've got one powerful tort!


----------



## Elliriyanna (May 20, 2016)

Yeah. I didn't buy enough substrate so he only had 3" , the tiles were 6" high so the substrate didn't protect them too much but by the time I could get more substrate which was only the next week, he had already torn out a lot of the caulking and several of the tiles. I am thinking part of the problem was things don't adhere well to laminate. He is only a 5" Russian tortoise. But I actually picked up indoor/ outdoor polyurethane yesterday for the table. 3 coats of that should be enough to protect it from those claws. He doesn't mean to do any damage. I was more worried about him pulling something off and eating it when I wasn't watching. This stuff is made to take a beating.


----------

